

The Future of User Interfaces Might Already Be Here - avneeshk91
http://blog.avneeshkohli.com/post/26334127763/future-user-interfaces

======
jribenfors
Isn't your example of flutter.io - holding up a hand for the music to stop -
simply another form of button?

Shouldn't a reactive interface stop the music when it sees you raise the phone
to your ear?

~~~
avneeshk91
As it stands right now, yes, it is another form of a button. From what I
understand though, they're working to get it to the point where it is a
reactive interface. The gesture-based technology is in its infancy at the
moment, but the push Flutter is making is where I believe interfaces will go.

Still, I find using a hand to stop music a more natural interface than hitting
a button or switching to iTunes. It's a start, but definitely not the end
goal.

------
avneeshk91
This is my first official blog post. I'd love to hear people's thoughts on the
subject of user interfaces and human-computer interaction!

~~~
ricardobeat
Kinect has been on the market for nearly 2 years, and Leap[1] is the real
thing for computers. The article sounds a bit awkward since it doesn't even
mention them. Flutter has the advantage of not requiring extra hardware, but
as a technology it is way more primitive and brittle.

[1] <http://leapmotion.com/>

~~~
avneeshk91
Fair point about the Kinect. I was gearing this article towards tasks
typically done on a computer. Granted the Windows Kinect SDK will allow for
similar functionality once developers get on board. It should be interesting
to compare the two. In comparing Flutter to the Kinect on XBOX, I've found
Flutter to be more accurate, but of course it's more limited.

Hadn't heard about Leapmotion until now, thanks!

